# Alum



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Did alum fill up with water yet?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Yup


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to get to Alum tomorrow for some crappies. Just wondering how muddy it is.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

This probably doesn’t help but from what I know of Alum I doubt the south pool is very muddy. It’s up almost 2 feet but they haven’t opened the dam yet. But once they open the gates all they mud will flow south. I haven’t had eyes on it yet but was thinking of hitting it for crappie tomorrow myself.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

If you trust the Corps of Engineers website, the elevation and flow forecast shows they anticipate opening up the dam to let about 1,400cfs out early tomorrow and let it flow for about 24hrs. I trust their data, but not their forecast, from past experience. With no rain forecast for the coming week, I expect the draw back down to summer pool to be less radical. Or maybe, I know nothing of which I speak.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> This probably doesn’t help but from what I know of Alum I doubt the south pool is very muddy. It’s up almost 2 feet but they haven’t opened the dam yet. But once they open the gates all they mud will flow south. I haven’t had eyes on it yet but was thinking of hitting it for crappie tomorrow myself.
> [/QUOTE. Looking for water conditions for Alum


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Didn’t make it out today. Mama decided I had yard work that needed done instead. I’m curious myself what the water conditions are. Have Tuesday and Wednesday off and hopefully tear up the slabs.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

As of this evening they are dumping 1150cfs. I plan on going up on Wednesday, so leave a few slabs for me, Mike


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Didn’t make it out today. Mama decided I had yard work that needed done instead. I’m curious myself what the water conditions are. Have Tuesday and Wednesday off and hopefully tear up the slabs.


I'm jelous sounds like really good timing weather wise + letting things settle a bit. Should be a great week of fishing. 
I got about another week or so of weekend baseball and kids birthday weekends before I can be set free. Hoping to time it just right to still hit some fired up crappies shallow but also cast some shallow eyes without a lot of effort involved. Can't wait!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm jelous sounds like really good timing weather wise + letting things settle a bit. Should be a great week of fishing.
> I got about another week or so of weekend baseball and kids birthday weekends before I can be set free. Hoping to time it just right to still hit some fired up crappies shallow but also cast some shallow eyes without a lot of effort involved. Can't wait!


I made sure I had plenty jigs and twister tails in the boat. I’ll let you know how the shallow saugeye bite is doing.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went to alum Sunday morning and fished till about 3. Tough fishing first three hours. Only two crappies and two gills. Hit the middle pool and south pool. Fished big run in the middle pool and only one make crappie. Jigged around trees and points. Water was muddy and around 58 degrees. Then went to south pool. Hit all my crappie spots and only managed one crappie. Finally in the back end of a bay found one submerged tree that held crappies. Caught between 30-40 when I decided to call it quits. Almost all of them were females with eggs. Water was around 60 and not nearly as muddy.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

CHOPIQ said:


> I went to alum Sunday morning and fished till about 3. Tough fishing first three hours. Only two crappies and two gills. Hit the middle pool and south pool. Fished big run in the middle pool and only one make crappie. Jigged around trees and points. Water was muddy and around 58 degrees. Then went to south pool. Hit all my crappie spots and only managed one crappie. Finally in the back end of a bay found one submerged tree that held crappies. Caught between 30-40 when I decided to call it quits. Almost all of them were females with eggs. Water was around 60 and not nearly as muddy.


Minnows or plastics?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

All on plastics. I believe if I used minnows a few of my other spots would have paid off.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I almost refuse to use minnows and have basically never needed them. Hopefully it holds true for the next couple days as well. If anyone wants to work together/ compare notes pm me. I don’t like giving specifics over the open forum.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

I’ll be out there today. Hopefully it is on.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Well we didn’t murder them today but probably boated close to 100 with half maybe keepers. Casting plastics and most were away from the bank/wood. Did get some in tight but not many. They are definitely getting all painted up nice and pretty. Nice working with fishmeister wish we coulda actually ran into each other. Water is stained but not terrible. Actually about perfect for how I fish. Anywhere from 8” visibility to 18” depending where your at. Main lake wind sucked. Most fish caught 4-8 fow, few in tight. Tomorrow gonna give the long rods a workout wether it’s right or not. Drowning the sunburn with some cold beverages now and will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Couple pics of my buddy today from work


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

It was good talking to you Mike.
We stayed in the middle pool, caught 65, kept 40 between 9.5 and 11.5 inches. 5 were females. All caught with minnow on drop shot, coves 3 to 9ft. Cove temp was 65, main lake 62.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Kept 40 over 10” today. Could of easily got our 2 man limit. Caught fish dippin plastics but just not fast enough for me, did way better casting like we’ve been doing. Color didn’t seem to matter much today as long as it was bright. Most of our blacks came from within two feet of shore. Some in as little as 1 fow. Lots of incidental saugeye today. One at 18” and my buddy had a hog on that broke him under the boat. Good Ol St. Croix was doubled over big time. Nothing real big maybe 12” was biggest. 50/50 males females. Most blacks were males. That sun sure has been extreme last couple days. Back to work tomorrow but should be on the water somewhere Friday morning. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I haven’t posted much but been hit a few good ones myself.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Was headed to alum after reading these catches & finally digging the boat out from winter catch all ... till the lower back went out lifting the trailer onto the car hitch..... working on reducing the front weight since and taking breaks to get on the heating pad .maybe tomorrow or later today (but doubtful )


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Got sent home from work early this morning so a co-worker and I decided we needed to go fishing. He doesn’t get out much so we took the cooler. Put 40 on ice and a 9” perch. Fished from 10-1 o’clock. Same technique as the past couple weeks. Nothing over 11” today. I think most the big girls have spawned and moved on? Water was almost 70 when we left. Got 3 saugeye all under 15”. Nice talking to you out ther today Snyd. You found some bigger fish than us. Now I know what boat to follow around lol.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

ironman172 said:


> Was headed to alum after reading these catches & finally digging the boat out from winter catch all ... till the lower back went out lifting the trailer onto the car hitch..... working on reducing the front weight since and taking breaks to get on the heating pad .maybe tomorrow or later today (but doubtful )


Sorry to hear about your back. As the saying goes, 'I know your pain". As for reducing the tongue weight of your trailer, you probably already know this but just to be sure, the tongue weight (at the height of your hitch) should be 5% - 7% of the total loaded trailer weight. More or less can cause serious and dangerous towing issues. I've been run off the road twice by people pulling and losing control of improperly loaded trailers. ETA: Oh, and remember, 'Lift with your back, not your knees" 



Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Nothing over 11” today. I think most the big girls have spawned and moved on?


We've all seen the pics you have posted recently. Just admit that you already caught them all and let's move on


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Snyd said:


> I haven’t posted much but been hit a few good ones myself.
> View attachment 488246


Now this is in your private lake you had built right?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Now this is in your private lake you had built right?


I wish - But no it was not!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Mike - It was good to run into you yesterday - I hope the fishing was as good for you as it was for me. I was flat worn out when i got home and still had to clean a mess of slabs.
I started out with a slip bobber and minnow but quickly changed to a jig and a roadrunner. It was non stop until I pulled back to the ramp.

Yeah - I had to retire the old bass tracker and upgrade - I was in that bass tracker for 21 good years. I hope the ranger is even better too me.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

So does anyone know what ramp the tournament is out of tomorrow? I asked on the thread for the tournament but the OP would never answer. I definitely don’t wanna use that ramp in the morning.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

New galena is usually the ramps for tourneys...... just a past observation (guess)


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

New galena


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Good, I usually put in at Howard and one day last year a tournament was at that ramp and we came in when they did. Sat there for an hour waiting and then couldn’t even get my truck out of my parking spot cuz a bunch of guys were parked behind me everywhere just sitting waiting to weigh in.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fellows and gals, if you want crappie head to Alum. I went yesterday and easily caught over 100 and probably closer to 150 keeper crappies. Most of them were about 9-11" males but did catch a few females still bearing eggs. It didn't matter where you fished as long as it was around cover. When I say cover it could have been just one twig sticking out of the water. I fished the south pool and then went to Big Ru area. Any cove I went into I caught crappie. Watched quite a few other people doing just as well. I only used plastics. Color didn't matter. Water temps were around 78, last Sunday it was 61. I think it will be finished this week. Hope not but with temps that high the females have to be dropping their eggs. A bonuswith the high gas prices it seems the pleasure boaters were mostly just anchored.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Great job guys on the fish tales,Been fishing Alum for years.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chopiq - Sounds like you finally ran into them. I have been tearing them up for a few weeks but like you said last week they were on fire. On Thursday I caught around 200 and on Sunday it was the same. However, It seemed that Sundays catch was a little smaller than Thursdays. Still ended up with some nice 12 inch slabs but not the 13's & 14's I caught earlier. Sunday I pretty much used a roadrunner the whole time because the minnow didn't last 2 seconds in the water.
I launched at Cheshire about 7AM because of the bass tournament going out of New Glena but they were launching out of Cheshire as well and it was packed by the time I got there.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Went out twice today. First time was geared towards saugeye with a buddy from work, 7am -12:30. Boated 11 saugeye, 2 shorts and 9 from 16-19”. Shallow bite is heating up! Caught probably 25 crappie also. Second outing took buddies son out after school from 3:30-6:45 and targeted crappie. Boated atleast 200 and maybe 80-90 over 10”. Same scenario as last few weeks. What surprised me today was 75% of crappie caught was females full of eggs. Also caught 4 saugeye 14-17”. All fish were released to swim again. Best I’ve seen alum in years both crappie and keeper sized saugeye so far. Wind was brutal this afternoon!!!


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Went out twice today. First time was geared towards saugeye with a buddy from work, 7am -12:30. Boated 11 saugeye, 2 shorts and 9 from 16-19”. Shallow bite is heating up! Caught probably 25 crappie also. Second outing took buddies son out after school from 3:30-6:45 and targeted crappie. Boated atleast 200 and maybe 80-90 over 10”. Same senecio as last few weeks. What surprised me today was 75% of crappie caught was females full of eggs. Also caught 4 saugeye 14-17”. All fish were released to swim again. Best I’ve seen alum in years both crappie and keeper sized saugeye so far. Wind was brutal this afternoon!!!


Good to hear they are still in the mood to eat. I'm going to try to make it there tomorrow and drag around a couple of the harnesses you hooked me up with (THANKS AGAIN). With luck, I'll bring home a couple of those saugeye DW has been wanting. She likes the crappie I've been bringing home, but really wants more saugeye.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Been catching the Saugeye 6”-4 fow casting codger. It’s that time of year, can’t say you won’t catch out deeper tho.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

sent you a pm


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for the info, Mike. I'll try tossing Joshys and a few other things into the shallows then. I normally take 5 rods in my canoe set up for different scenarios. Got your PM and will get back to you.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Codger we caught probably 250 crappie today and 3 keeper saugeye. In coves and really shallow on the saugeye.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I didn't get on the water til 5P. Worked my way to a cove I've never been in, but my depth map said was fairly shallow. Had a depth of ~6' at the mouth and looked promising. Worked the entire cove for 2 hours. I caught a channel cat on a little tube jig under a bobber, a few crappie on minnows, and quite a few crappie on a joshy. Nothing else produced. Didn't have near the day you did, Mike, but still had a great time and even got to use my new net on the channel. Turned out I wouldn't have needed it, but with an ultra-light rod it sure made me think I did.


----------



## FlyTyer1 (9 mo ago)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Codger we caught probably 250 crappie today and 3 keeper saugeye. In coves and really shallow on the saugeye.


And I'm happy to say that one of those 3 keeper saugeye was my first saugeye ever!! Thanks Mike!
We had a fantastic weather day yesterday though wind could have been a little lighter. And he's not kidding when he says we caught about 250 crappie in 6-7 hours. With few exceptions, most were probably over 9". We didn't keep anything under 10" and even then threw many back over that were 10" or morel. Only a couple fish around 11" and I think Mike had one 12" crappie. Just as he reported from a few days ago, there were still a lot of white female crappie with eggs. Also, some white males and some black males mixed in. A lot of them seemed to be caught out from the banks like 15-20' or more, usually near wood but not necessarily in it. At some places, they were thick and other places we really had to work for them. The only thing "iffy" about the day was Mike's choice of company!! 








.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Congratulations on the saugeye and welcome to OGF, FlyTyer1. Of the 9 crappie I brought home, 5 were females with eggs and the other 4 were males. I didn't catch any in the sticks, and 2 came from open water, while trolling across the north pool boat swim area on my way back to the ramp.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

*I found a few on my way home tonight! Caught on gulp minnows under a float.*


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Little bit tougher today than last Sunday. Got in the water around 8 am. Went to big run but it was a little muddy for my liking so I Ed to go south pool. First cove I hit had to look for them but eventually found them. Caught around 20 there, 2 bass (1) around 2 lbs a perch and lots of gills. Then I decided to go a little more south to another cove. Ended up catching around 50 or so. Almost all were 10-11”. All released to spawn away. Also caught a 22-23” catfish. Put up a good fight on my crappie rod.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Took Mrs. Tucky out for a few hours this morning. Her first time out this year. Wind blew us off a couple of my hotspots but still found some calm coves to fish and tried a couple new spots up Big Run. Definitely was tougher than Thursday with FlyTyer1. Absolutely not a single female today and the males were all tight to the bank. Of course left the long rods at home because it’s been sooo easy last few weeks just casting for them. Boated maybe 60ish or so and put some in the freezer to supplement these grocery prices. Had a good time just wish it was on fire for her like it has been. Did get a 19” saugeye in a cove so an added bonus for supper tonight. Saw a ton of guys tossing minnows but not much catching from what I could see.


----------



## FlyTyer1 (9 mo ago)

Enjoy that dinner! And good to take out the missus! Sorry for her that it wasn't as hot fishing today.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome Job Mike - I was out again on Saturday and tore them up as well but this time I did catch some smaller males mixed in. Most of all my fish came off of a 1 1/2 white twister with a pink jig head. I started in the middle pool and then ended up in the South Pool.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Thanks Snyd, I definitely wouldn’t say we tore anything up compared to the last few weeks. Went out again today from 10-4:30 and caught a few more crappie but worked pretty hard for them. Found a submerged tree in 10 fow with fish holding a foot off the bottom that we did decent on. Was fun using the 11’ ACC rods on those. Most everything else was still casting plastics. Caught 4 saugeye but so far I haven’t found a good pattern there yet. Thinking with next weeks weather should start getting those 25+ saugeye days soon.


----------



## sftong (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow looking at these crappie pictures make me jealous! I started crapping fishing last couple weeks around Scioto River O'Shaughnessy North side on river bank, but never caught one. Sigh ... Anyone has luck over this area?

I know you guys mentioned about plastic. Is that spinner bait? or small fake fish?

I use fake minnow on drop shot let it sit, or reel in slowly around submerged wood but never got one. Thank You for any advice. Due to various commitment, I typically go fishing around noon time though, not sure if timing is a big factor here. 

Sean


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

So this is what I’ve been throwing 90% of the time this year. Red 1/16oz roadrunner head and Bobby Garland Minnow mindR plastics. Here’s a pic of the colors that worked best at Alum for me this year. I’ve been casting as close to shore/cover as possible and as soon as it hits the water I start a very slow but continuous retrieve back, keeping my rod tip high so it doesn’t sink to fast or I’ll constantly be getting hung up on sticks. Others have different tactics this just works for me.


----------



## sftong (Apr 13, 2021)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> So this is what I’ve been throwing 90% of the time this year. Red 1/16oz roadrunner head and Bobby Garland Minnow mindR plastics. Here’s a pic of the colors that worked best at Alum for me this year. I’ve been casting as close to shore/cover as possible and as soon as it hits the water I start a very slow but continuous retrieve back, keeping my rod tip high so it doesn’t sink to fast or I’ll constantly be getting hung up on sticks.


Thanks much Mike! 

So I have this life-like minnow. It has not worked well for me at O'Shaughnessy. Wonder if it's other factors, or is it really the jig like yours that has a shinny metal? Scioto River is also pretty muddy these days with visibility of about 2". 









Dr.Fish Soft Plastic Fishing Lures, Paddle Tail Swimbaits for Bass Fishing, 2-3/4 to 4-3/4 Inches, Minnow Fishing Lures Swim Shad Drop Shot Baits Fluke Baits : Sports & Outdoors


Dr.Fish Soft Plastic Fishing Lures, Paddle Tail Swimbaits for Bass Fishing, 2-3/4 to 4-3/4 Inches, Minnow Fishing Lures Swim Shad Drop Shot Baits Fluke Baits : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I fished the scioto, north of O'shay couple weeks ago. My buddy and caught 8 or so crappie between the two of us while we were also were catching hybrids and white bass. I caught mine on a 1/8 ounce roadrunner with a lemon shad 2.3 joshy. Only 2 or 3 of the crappie we caught were over 9". Most of them were hugging the brush and emerging vegetation that was close to the bank.


----------



## sftong (Apr 13, 2021)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I caught mine on a 1/8 ounce roadrunner with a lemon shad 2.3 joshy. Only 2 or 3 of the crappie we caught were over 9". Most of them were hugging the brush and emerging vegetation that was close to the bank.


Thanks. 

I presume you guys were on the boat then? I could only try on the bank. 

What was the time of the day? 

Thanks again.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

sftong said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I presume you guys were on the boat then? I could only try on the bank.
> 
> ...


Look for path south of the Home Rd. boat ramp parking lot and give that area try. It’s been few years that area at one time produced Crappie from the bank for me at times


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

sftong said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I presume you guys were on the boat then? I could only try on the bank.
> 
> ...



No we were bank fishing the river north of the confluence between the scioto and mill creek. Most of the fish were stacked below a riffle. It was in the evening after work before a line of storms came through. This was two weeks ago so it's likely they have probably made their way back into the lake already.


----------

